# Help with managing users



## TroN-0074 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everybody.
I was wondering if somebody kindly show me how to allow my user to shut the computer off without having to log in as root.

I was wondering also how can I allow my user to issue 'sudo' to perform a one time command with admin privileges.

I will appreciate all advices. Thank you.


----------



## toddnni (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

users in operator group can execute shutdown command. So add users to the group using 
`# pw groupmod operator -m <new member>`

Another possibility is to install and configure security/sudo as you already mentioned.


----------



## fonz (Jan 24, 2012)

Note: users in the operator group have (read) access to raw disk devices, which _may_ present a security issue.

Another note: the security/sudo port contains man pages, so after installing it the commands `% man sudo` and `% man sudoers` explain how sudo works. In fact, the sudoers manpage contains an example that includes (among other things) shutdowns.

Fonz


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a little experience I had before in Linux Land



> I would appreciate an advice, my problem started when I was trying to add
> my user to a new group. The command I issued was
> usermod -G groupname username.
> However the usermod -G  added my user to the new group but removed my user from the all other groups I was in, as result when I type my login info I am not able to access anything.


So I dont want that happening again and that is why I was asking.
Thank you.


----------



## fonz (Jan 25, 2012)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> This is a little experience I had before in Linux Land`# usermod -G groupname username.`


This is not a Linux forum, but that should have been `# usermod [red]-a[/red] -G groupname username`

If you're brave enough, you can also use vipw(8) on a FreeBSD system.

Fonz


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you I was just sharing that little story I had. However I followed the suggestion in post#2 and now my user is shutting down just fine.
Thank you.


----------

